# 44magnum



## deerslayer357 (Jan 20, 2009)

What is the effective distance of a 44mag for deer?  50-60yards maybe?  
Also, what kind of hunting rounds do you use (jacketed soft point, jacketed hollow point, etc)?
I know you want penetration AND good expansion, but what will give me both a big wound channel and an exit wound in 44 mag?


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 20, 2009)

JSP in the lightest grain weight you can get.  Velocity is more important than mass when calculating kinetic energy (1/2mv^2)

Out of an 8 inch barrel, scoped, a 44 revolver can be a legitimate 100 yard deer gun.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 20, 2009)

> JSP in the lightest grain weight you can get.



I think that you will find that you are in the definite minority with that opinion.

There are a lot more people shooting 240 - 300 grain bullets than 180 gr.

The effective distance of the .44 magnum is probably in excess of 100 yards in terms of ability to kill a deer.  The better question is what is the effective range for the shooter.  For most people, who practice a reasonable amount, that would be in the range of 100 yards.

I personally prefer the jacketed flat point rounds.  Nothing expands like soft lead.  The Speer 270  gr. works well for me, and comes in some factory loads.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 20, 2009)

I have killed deer out to 100 yards very easily with the 44 magnum , would not hesitate to do it again . Deer ,  hogs  , no problems , for bear i would keep it a bit closer , they seem to be tougher . I have used the Hornady XTP/HP in a 240 gr . Every time full penatration , from a 8.5 inch barrel. Never lost an animal yet ! Pick your shots , full broad side shots are best , just like you see on tv . They do that for a reason , it works !  I think anything in a 44 will work fine , i just seem to like the middle of the road weight best . SCOTT


----------



## huntemup (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree, 100 yds not a problem. I shoot a 240 gr soft point and with a good rest can keep it in a 5x7 card. But, don't 4get ear protection. Can u say permanent hearing loss!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 20, 2009)

Easily 100 yards, in the right hands.

I shoot Hornady 200gr XTP's...  To me, they are like RazorBlade said "middle of the road".. They have less felt recoil than say the heavier loads, but more punch than say the lighter loads...

I've shot the 250's and they are a bit much to enjoy shooting them... The 200gr's were a happy medium for me..


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 20, 2009)

If i know that the distance will be short , i like heavy bullets better in my pistol , however , dead is dead. In the states that will only let you use rifles with pistol calibers that have a COL set , i have seen the 44 mag take deer cleanly out to 150 yards , using 240 xtp/hp. Now , that is starting to take it to my  "personal limit " , set by me , but the 44 mag speaks to deer awefully  hard out there . SCOTT


----------



## chinquapin (Jan 20, 2009)

In the 44mag's what handgun do y'all prefer?  Ruger,Taurus,Smith??

Ben


----------



## knifemaker (Jan 20, 2009)

chinquapin said:


> In the 44mag's what handgun do y'all prefer?  Ruger,Taurus,Smith??
> 
> Ben



COLT Anaconda. Leupold m-8 2X scope, does a number on em for me.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 20, 2009)

chinquapin said:


> In the 44mag's what handgun do y'all prefer?  Ruger,Taurus,Smith??
> 
> Ben



this is my 3rd Ruger SRH I have another one in 44 mag with 7.5" barrel, and a 454 with 7.5" barrel, and am getting a new one in 454 Casull with a 9.5" barrel soon as it comes in at the gun store. They are my personal favorites


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks fellas.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 20, 2009)

629 classic s & w,topped with a leupold m8  2x. Good as it gets .


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 21, 2009)

S&W 629 Classic topped with a Leupold 2x EER...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldn't try anything over 25 yards with mine...it's more for up close and personal!   S&W 629 3 inch Trail Boss with non fluted cylinder!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 21, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> I wouldn't try anything over 25 yards with mine...it's more for up close and personal!   S&W 629 3 inch Trail Boss with non fluted cylinder!


She's pretty!  But you need to ditch the rubber grips..


----------



## chinquapin (Jan 21, 2009)

Those are some sweet pistols fellas!!!!!!  Thanks for posting them

Ben


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey handgunner , them grips are the best for comfort when that recoils . You like the wood better ? SCOTT


----------



## Big7 (Jan 26, 2009)

chinquapin said:


> In the 44mag's what handgun do y'all prefer?  Ruger,Taurus,Smith??
> 
> Ben



RUGER!.... Period. 

Best gun...to me.
Best scope mount... fer' sure!


----------



## gahunter70 (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a 629 classic 6.5" barrel I always shot 180gr hornady xtps and killed several deer and hogs. I had the factory sites and did not practice much but was still able to shoot it well, chock that up to the gun not me. Took 1 deer at 96 paces and another at 98 paces so that was some where around 95 to 100 yrds. No problem killing those deer but shot placement is the key.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2009)

Razor Blade said:


> Hey handgunner , them grips are the best for comfort when that recoils . You like the wood better ? SCOTT


Scott, I really can't tell the difference between the two.  With the wood grips, the gun seems to roll back easier... whereas the rubber ones seem to flip up...

Hard to describe, but I like the wood ones better...


----------



## tdw3684 (Jan 30, 2009)

I like the Rugers too. I honed the bores on mine using Bear Tooths fire lapping kit.  I can get sub one inch groups at a hundred yards if I do my part.  www.beartoothbullets.com


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 30, 2009)

tdw3684 said:


> I like the Rugers too. I honed the bores on mine using Bear Tooths fire lapping kit.  I can get sub one inch groups at a hundred yards if I do my part.  www.beartoothbullets.com


Out of a handgun?


----------



## Darrell H (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is my choice in a 44 Mag:





For deer, almost any 240-300 grain JSP or JHP should work fine.  I took this  small N. GA Bear with mine in early November last year.  




It ran 15 yards and piled up.  I consider it a 150 yard cartridge.


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 30, 2009)

Sweet gun! nice bear for up there. WMA?


----------



## tdw3684 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes a Ruger Superblackhawk with a 10.5" barrel.  My uncle showed me how to true up the chambers and fire lap the barrel years ago.  The stainless steel on the Rugers is really strong so I fired about 100  of the lap compound coated bullets through it to get results.  It takes a while but it's worth the trouble.  When I started I was lucky to keep all the bullets on a pie plate at 100 yds.   I wanted to shoot silouettes with the gun so something had to be done.  I wish they could do it at the factory but the guns would double in price with all the hand labor.  The article 'the do-it-yourself sixgunners kit' on Bear Tooth explains basically what I did. I also had an 2.5x8 power leupold on it and shot 280 grain WFN cast bullets with gas checks for the best groups. 

I also own a Remington xp100 from 1970-something and it's the most accurate handgun I have ever owned. It is chambered in 7mm Bench Rest.  The first group I ever fired with it went 5/8" at about 75 yards. I still have the target on the wall from twenty years ago.  Anyone I hand it to can hit a coke can at 200 yards if it's not windy.

I would love to have one of E. Auther Browns BF pistols.  I read an article where the author was shooting primer trays at 500 meters with one chamber in 6.5 Bench rest magnum.


----------



## Darrell H (Jan 31, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> Sweet gun! nice bear for up there. WMA?



Thanks!   I literally see more bears than deer anymore.  Bears of this size are about average for the area; I've personally seen them up to 250-300 pounds but some 400-500 pounders are taken occasionally.  I shot my first bear in 1992 with a bow and had a rug made out of it.  I don't care for the meat, so I haven't shot one since (until last year of course).  I'm no biologist but I think that they are overpopulated so I decided to take one last year.  This one was taken on some National Forest land near (but outside) Cohutta WMA.


----------



## Old Coach (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a T/C Contender withn a 30-30 AI 14" bbl.
With my handloaded 125grn Nosler Bt @ 2600fps it will shoot sub MOA @100 yds.
It has a Burris 2X7 scope and is carried in a bandolier holster.

Coach


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 4, 2009)

Darrell H said:


> Thanks!   I literally see more bears than deer anymore.  Bears of this size are about average for the area; I've personally seen them up to 250-300 pounds but some 400-500 pounders are taken occasionally.  I shot my first bear in 1992 with a bow and had a rug made out of it.  I don't care for the meat, so I haven't shot one since (until last year of course).  I'm no biologist but I think that they are overpopulated so I decided to take one last year.  This one was taken on some National Forest land near (but outside) Cohutta WMA.



I've heard that about Cohutta. My family has some land up there in Jones Settlement. I used to hunt it a lot. Should have sprang for a contender back then. Would have made the long hikes up there far more doable...


----------



## Goat (Feb 5, 2009)

chinquapin said:


> In the 44mag's what handgun do y'all prefer?  Ruger,Taurus,Smith??
> 
> Ben



I love my 44mag S&W 629 Classic, 6.5 barrel.

240gr Soft Point


----------



## Gabob (Feb 5, 2009)

I have killed deer with  Ruger Super Blackhawk, Model 29 S&W and Marlin Carbine.  I prefer the Hornady XTP 240 gr.  The one I shot with a lead cast bullet died about 25 yards from where it was shot but left no blood trail.  Remember that the .44 bullet drops about 4 inches at 100 yards.  I personally limit shots now with .44 to about 75 yards although one was killed at 130 yards.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Feb 6, 2009)

i use a TC 44mag super 14 contender, w/nikon 2 x glass, killed hogs at 75 yds, and deer at 80 yds...........with hornady ammo


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 9, 2009)

sighted in my Ruger Super Redhawk 9.5" w/ Leupold 2X scope this weekend, got it shooting where all 6 rounds can be covered with a bottle top at 50 yards!  I'm ready to try this baby out!!!


----------



## Browtine (Feb 9, 2009)

Would there even be a point in hunting with a 4" barrel? I am thinking about getting a 629 V-Comp with 4" tube and sort of thought about giving handgun hunting a try since I've never done it. I don't think I'd want to shoot 100 yards with a four inch, but figured 40-50 yards max would be ok.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 10, 2009)

If you can hit a 4" circle at whatever range you like I'd say go for it.

I don't mean rested I mean offhand.


----------



## bigtruck (Feb 10, 2009)

*Efective Range For A .44 Magnum.*

Well according to the the people from Magnum Research they use to claim that there Desert Eagles were effective 200 meter out of there 6" barreled weapon, if you ever shot a Desert Eagle I don't disagree they have very little recoil even less with the 10" hunter barrel. Also Desert Eagles love very hot loads 165 gram 175,180,195,200. specially those Corbon, Blackhills and Agillar ammo. But if you are on a budget nothing beats that 10.5" Ruger New Supper Blackhawk with an Aim & Point red dot scope. Back in the eight's the French use to use the Smith and Wesson Mod. 29 with an 8 3/8 barrel for a close range sniper weapon.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 21, 2009)

50 to 100 yards max... 

In a light magnum revolver - S&W / SBH use 200 - 300 grain max (cylinder lack of head space)...

Use a garrett - http://www.garrettcartridges.com/44mag.asp

CAST 310 - 330's in a Heavy Magnum Revolver - SRH or BFR (lotsa room in those cylinders)...

Either choice, if you do your part will put the KA-BOOM-PLOP on them...  

I neck shot a doe with iron sights using a Win. 94 and Winchester .210 Grain Silver Tips at 75 Yards...  

With practice, I am confident with my Hawes Marshal inside .50 yards using a .240 grain hollow point...  

Practice makes perfect... You may want to "Roll your own" 

Ron


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 21, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Would there even be a point in hunting with a 4" barrel? I am thinking about getting a 629 V-Comp with 4" tube and sort of thought about giving handgun hunting a try since I've never done it. I don't think I'd want to shoot 100 yards with a four inch, but figured 40-50 yards max would be ok.


With practice I don't see why you couldn't hunt with it...


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Feb 21, 2009)

100 yards is fine even farther out of a rifle with the leverevolution stuff


----------

